# More new bodies



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

This is almost the last of my cars. Hope you all enjoyed them. I appreciate the feedback I've gotten for everything else. 
--fcb


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

WOW! You've been a busy boy. They all look great. You've certainly mastered the art of painting. Where did you get that SSR? I gotta get me one of them.
hojoe


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very, very nice cars. Great decal work there. Very clever!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL CARS! 

Wes


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

The blue Mustang F/C is just plain COOL! Now I gotta do one up! Where did you get the decals from? I'm thinking an orange one would be neat. Nice Job!!!


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

GO FORD good work once again FCB I know alot of work went into each one.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice stuff FCB. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hoforu (Jan 3, 2008)

Good looking cars FCB.Do you sell any of these bodies? Thanks Bob.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lendell,
What do you mean the last of? You can't stop now. great lookers. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Lendell,
> What do you mean the last of? You can't stop now. great lookers. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


ahahahahahah...yeah keep going as these are great!

Bob...go fcb go...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------

